# Electric "Smoke Hollow " Wood smoker



## jjp3000 (Nov 6, 2013)

Here are the issues have with the smoker, and I would appreciate any feedback:
 

1) Hard to get chips smoking at first but now have that figured out (turn it on high for 20 min)
 

2) I used a little Chief for years and was happy with the unit ,it needed replaced every two years or so so I decided to get the Smoke Hollow. Problem is I cant get the same taste out of my smoked fish
 

3) I have wasted several pounds of fish trying to get the smokey, sweet flavor I got with the Chief, but no luck, it all tastes like baked fish. It may be that I need to smoke the fish longer at a cooler temp but the Smoker has no instructions.I use the same recipe
 

I am very disippointed.Please anyone with a thought on this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't have a Smoke Hollow or little Chief but have read over and over on the forum on how well the Chiefs do for fish. Anything change the way you are doing it? The heating for 20 minutes to get smoke might make a difference.

Hopefully someone will see this that can help.


----------

